# Drywall vs. Moisture Resistant Drywall



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

You won't stop mold except with good ventilation. I have seen it on greenrock, durarock, concrete, wood, paneling, and other surfaces I can't remember.

If you think about it most sheetrock is textured and painted. Yet mold still grows on it. It has no bearing in what kind of sheetrock is underneath.

Any sheet rock would be fine.

Just move furniture away from the walls, open up cabinets to allow ventilation.

Get a small box fan and hook it up to a timer that will turn it on one a day for an hour or so. That will give some circulation. Also having some vents in the wall would help in keeping moisture from building up.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You could consider using exterior rated gypsum soffit board.

More information:

http://www.usg.com/navigate.do?reso...TROCK_Brand_Exterior_Gypsum_Ceiling_Board.htm


----------

